# Karate Kata's



## terryl965 (Jun 1, 2008)

What are your favorite Kata's from your style of Karate and what are some of your favorite outside your particular style?


----------



## Jai (Jun 1, 2008)

From the kata's we do I like; Jion, Bassai Dai and Bassai Sho, Meikyo, and Wankan. 


I don't have alot of experience with karate kata outside of the ASKF so I can't comment on your second question Terry.


----------



## kenpofighter (Jun 1, 2008)

Short 3! has a nice flow
EPAK
And like Jai no comment on your last. I don't have much experience on any other karate system's katas.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 1, 2008)

I just love Bassai Dai


----------



## twendkata71 (Jun 2, 2008)

My favorite kata is suparempei.  Others that I like are Sochin, Seipai, and Seyunchin. I love to watch competitors do Unsu, but never learned it all the way through.


----------



## Shotokan (Jun 2, 2008)

This might sound odd but my favorite kata from my style, Shotokan, is Heian Shodan.  I know that many feel it is simple and a beginners kata but when I do every move that I feel like it should be done, it just feels right.  I also like Heian Yondan because of all the different movements and how powerful it feels.

I am not too familiar with other styles kata but I find Anan interesting.


----------



## Imua Kuntao (Jun 2, 2008)

Shotokan said:


> This might sound odd but my favorite kata from my style, Shotokan, is Heian Shodan. I know that many feel it is simple and a beginners kata but when I do every move that I feel like it should be done, it just feels right. I also like Heian Yondan because of all the different movements and how powerful it feels.
> 
> I am not too familiar with other styles kata but I find Anan interesting.


In KMA it is called by the okinawan name of Pinan Shodan, it has wrist locks and arm bars and throws. All of the Heian/Pinan have very good techniques in them.


----------



## Cirdan (Jun 3, 2008)

Naifanchi and Pinan Godan. A bit harder to crack than Pinan 1-4 but a whole new world opens up. Don`t know Chinto very well yet but i already love the flow of movement.

Btw, Heian Shodan is Pinan Nidan, Shotokan changed the names because Pinan Shodan (Heian Nidan) is more difficult and usually taught later. I agree that the Pinans are great, the first one have enough to take you to black belt level alone if you study it in depth.


----------



## thetruth (Jun 3, 2008)

No longer practice kata but still remember naihanshi (spelling?) from beginning to end so perhaps that says something.  The fact I still use breakdowns from it in self defense probably suggests in meshed well with me

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## wadokai_indonesia (Jun 3, 2008)

My Kata preferences changes with age! When I was younger I love Unsu and Suparimpei. 

Nowadays, from the Wado (my own style) I like Rohai, Seishan, Bassai and Jitte. From Goju I like Gekisai, Saifa, Sanchin, Tensho. From Tai Chi I like the Yang-style Beijing 24 step forms and the Yang-style 40 step forms.


----------



## Imua Kuntao (Jun 3, 2008)

thetruth said:


> No longer practice kata but still remember naihanshi (spelling?) from beginning to end so perhaps that says something. The fact I still use breakdowns from it in self defense probably suggests in meshed well with me
> 
> Cheers
> Sam:asian:


Naihanchi/Tekki 1,2,and 3 are all good,1 teaches compression leg breaks.


----------



## SageGhost83 (Jun 3, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> What are your favorite Kata's from your style of Karate and what are some of your favorite outside your particular style?


 
In Shotokan, I loved Heian Nidan and Heian Sandan - they just flowed real well for me and I like the techniques used in them. In TKD, I would have to say Hwarang, but it is a virtual toss up between that form and my all-time favorite Chon Ji. I absolutely love the diverse forms in Kung Fu, but I have not been able to find a good Kwoon near my home.


----------



## Fiendlover (Jun 3, 2008)

I love Okan and Wansu but i dont have a lot of experience outside of my style so i cant answer your second question.


----------



## chinto (Jun 4, 2008)

I really like Chinto kata, and also Ananku, and  Wanchu.  but I also love and at the same time hate Seisan kata. ( that is one of our first kata as well.)

style is Shobayashi Shorin Ryu.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jun 9, 2008)

As far as Shorin Ryu kata these are my favorites for various reaons.
Naihanchi Shodan, Nidan and Sandan, Passai Sho, Passai Dai, Kusanku, Gojushiho, Chinto Anaku and Seisan.  I feel these are the essentials.

Shorinji Ryu
Jion

Goju Ryu
Seiyunchin and Suparenpai


----------



## Alhern (Jun 10, 2008)

I practice Shotokan, Right now I'm a yellow belt one stripe and for me Heian Shodan has a nice flow to it. The movements make sense to me and i can see it being used in practical use.


----------



## rmclain (Jun 11, 2008)

From karate, my favorite is Sei Pai (Ship Pal).

R. McLain


----------



## twendkata71 (Jun 14, 2008)

If I were to break it down in level of kata it would be,
intermediate kata, (Pinan Yondan), Advanced kata (Naha te side) Suparempei and Seyunchin, (Shuri te side),  Sochin and Kusanku(kanku dai and sho). Out of the Shorin ryu kata I really like Rohai and Chinto. 
And my favorite kata to watch competitors do are Unsu and Anan.


----------



## mrpresident (Jun 16, 2008)

where does tai kun du come into it....


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 16, 2008)

Favorite to perform is Unsu.  

It's not really the 540 degree jump + double kick that's the hardest part; it's just that any fundamental mistakes you make in the rest of the kata are going to be glaringly obvious when you are performing it.  People with "flopping" arms are going to have a hard time pulling off the four consecutive reverse punches, with any measure of cleanliness, and people with weak stances are going to wobble during the first three neko ashi dachi positions of the kata, especially when advancing forward.  

Still, it's a very fun kata to learn, if your knees are relatively intact, and by forcing yourself to sharpen up your fundamentals, all of your other kata are going to get better.  

I'm going to be using Unsu as my primary kata this July at the USA-NKF nationals, with Kusanku Sho as the backup, in the tokui division.


----------



## jkembry (Jun 16, 2008)

My favorite is Sanchin Kata follow closely by Kanshu.  Both are from my style, Uechi-ryu.  I like Sanchin because it seems like it is simple...yet I find that to do it right (and I am not sure if I ever have) is very difficult and very exhausting.  As far as Kanshu, I just enjoy doing it.  I feel as though I am still learning each kata that has been presented thus far.  So for me it is a matter of progression...not perfection.

- Jeff -


----------



## Godoryu Garforth (Jul 11, 2008)

My favourite kata has to be Shodan aswell... Pinan Shodan... I am unfamiliar with the difference between Pinan and Heian

I am studying Bassai atm and love the kata it is incredible... I enjoy Unsu, Nijushiho and Saifa aswell... and I think the kata I think it is spelt Kintori I am unsure is amazing I cannot wait to study it


----------



## Hyper_Shadow (Jul 11, 2008)

Suparempei is a nice kata. I'm also very fond of Kian Chinto.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 11, 2008)

SAnchin has always been one of my favorites
I like Heian Shodan, Bassai, and a few others from the "karate" forms, and Outter Tiger from Pai Lum


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 11, 2008)

Naihanchi Shodan, Matsumora branch Seisan & Okinawan Goju Ryu Seipai.  All three give you fits with structure, alignment and maintainence of structure during transition.  Plus there is enough bunkai within thos three to keep you busy for some time.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## chinto01 (Jul 11, 2008)

I really like ananku kata. Lots of great applications can be found there.

In the spirit of bushido!

Rob


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 11, 2008)

As a couple others have said, I like the Pinans (SKK *brand* is what I learned, tho now have seen all the major versions thanks to You Tube).

But I have at least as much time training in San Soo Kung Fu, and there are several of its many forms that I'm very partial to, although probably few posters here would be familiar with them. The theme is fighting in all directions without moving much from the point of origin (the empty hand forms leave the ball of either the left or right foot on the same pivot point through the whole form).


----------



## Hyper_Shadow (Jul 12, 2008)

> Plus there is enough bunkai within thos three to keep you busy for some time.



Heh, for bunkai, look no further than the humble Kihon.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jul 12, 2008)

Very true.


----------



## LanJie (Jul 12, 2008)

I study Tai Chi Praying Mantis kung fu and my favorite form is Bung Bu (Crushing step).  It is fun to perform, it is the founders form, and has great fighting techniques.

When I was studying Shaolin Kenpo my favorite form was Shaolin Crane.  This was very drastically altered version of Statue of the Crane.  It was short artistic and had good fighting techniques.


----------



## Pacificshore (Jul 13, 2008)

I've always like and competed with Nijushiho.  I also like Aoyagi (the version I learned) as it is such a great combination of both hard and soft movements wrapped up in one


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 13, 2008)

I am not familar with these two forms may I inquire as to what systemm they come from


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hyper_Shadow said:


> Heh, for bunkai, look no further than the humble Kihon.


 
yes I would agree


----------



## twendkata71 (Jul 13, 2008)

Nijushiho (the version I learned is from Shotokan), and Aoyangi is a Shito ryu kata. But, I am speaking from  my own experiences. I am not speaking for the other person. 







tshadowchaser said:


> I am not familar with these two forms may I inquire as to what systemm they come from


----------



## twendkata71 (Jul 13, 2008)

aoyagi was created by Mabuni. It is also called Seiryu in Ryobukai(shindo jinen ryu) Konishi's style. Konishi adopted the kata. He was a student of Mabuni's, as well as Funakoshi and Motobu.


----------



## twendkata71 (Jul 13, 2008)

The kata nijushiho's original name on Okinawa is Niseishi. Niseishi is practiced in Shito ryu, wado ryu, and several other styles, including ryukyu Kempo and ryuei ryu. In each version you can see the obvious similarities. The are only slightly different.


----------



## MilkManX (Jul 16, 2008)

When I did Kyokushin I loved Tensho.

Now that I am Enshin I love all 7 katas! They are very interesting and useful.


----------



## shihansmurf (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm fond of Tekki Shodan, I also really like Meikyo.

Mark

P.S. Althought to be fair my favorite kata is actualy from American Kenpo, Long Form 4.


----------



## Mrluckyman (Sep 1, 2008)

Kurotora, Nipaipo, Anan are some of my favorites.... very complex, bunkai oyo is understandbly complex, beautiful, artistic, easy to see the "chinese connection" henka waza are also excellent...

Kata are still the secrets...... because most instructors know a fixed number and don't want to teach everything they know....

remember: "Sensei teaches you everything you know, NOT everything he knows..."


----------



## hungfistron (Sep 1, 2008)

*Tensho Kata*.

nuff said...


----------



## twendkata71 (Sep 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Master Adams. 









Mrluckyman said:


> Kurotora, Nipaipo, Anan are some of my favorites.... very complex, bunkai oyo is understandbly complex, beautiful, artistic, easy to see the "chinese connection" henka waza are also excellent...
> 
> Kata are still the secrets...... because most instructors know a fixed number and don't want to teach everything they know....
> 
> remember: "Sensei teaches you everything you know, NOT everything he knows..."


----------



## shudokan-RN (Sep 10, 2008)

empitake and pinan shodan


----------



## twendkata71 (Sep 10, 2008)

I feel a kinship with our Shudokan brothren, the style that I practice comes from the Koei kan karate do in Japan, Onishi Hanshi was a student of Toyama Kanken Hanshi. So for the most part the kata that we learn comes from the same source.


----------



## twendkata71 (Sep 11, 2008)

One of my favorite kata in the style of karate I study was learned by my teacher from Koei kan founder Onishi Hanshi in Japan in the early 50's. And he still teaches the kata in its original form, Koryugoju yonpo, (old style gojushiho). Oh yeah I just relearned Unsu, wow, that kata is hard.


----------



## newy085 (Oct 6, 2008)

At the moment I would have to say Juroku. It is fast and powerful, with some nice bunkai.


----------



## twendkata71 (Oct 11, 2008)

I have recently been studying Saifa, it has a lot of interesting elements and bunkai,and oyo applications. 
The fascinating thing that I have found is that even the more basic kata like the pinan kata have loads of hidden applications that I had not realized before.  Until recently I had not realized all of the hidden applications in the Naihanchi kata series.


----------



## kidswarrior (Oct 11, 2008)

twendkata71 said:


> I have recently been studying Saifa, it has a lot of interesting elements and bunkai,and oyo applications.
> The fascinating thing that I have found is that _*even the more basic kata like the pinan kata have loads of hidden applications that I had not realized before.*_  Until recently I had not realized all of the hidden applications in the Naihanchi kata series.


I've almost come to believe the pinan series alone could provide a lifetime of study and teaching, as they continue to reveal 'hidden', or less obvious--but no less powerful--applications.


----------



## marlon (Oct 11, 2008)

the forms i like outside of my style are the naihanchi shodan for its principles of power genration and diverse techniques in simple movements and the Chen taiji laoji (sp???!!) form b/c it expressive beuaty and power to a sublime level, and Prof Kimo's lohan form whicxh i have only seen about 4 times.

In my style shotungkwa is my favorite b/c for my understanding it expresses Fred Villari kempo best, honsuki, and five dragons face the four windsand statue of the crane (the skk version of Rohai).  Then again i am still learning great stuff from 1 pinan!!!
Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## hogstooth (Oct 12, 2008)

Kusanku and Chinto.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Oct 12, 2008)

hogstooth said:


> Kusanku and Chinto.


Good choices


----------



## old sensei (Oct 17, 2008)

My favorites are Heian Godan and Tekki Sandan, though I really like the flow of Gankaku. Old style Shotokan stylist.


----------



## Kwanjang (Oct 17, 2008)

Chon Ji.

Wu shu forms look cool. don't know any of their names.


----------



## Muwubu16858 (Oct 21, 2008)

Within our style's curriculum, I'd say the Kyuk Chae hyung series with nehbojin chodan.  


Outside, I enjoy Jang Jin and the Hyung Nae Ryu Pa.


----------



## hogstooth (Oct 21, 2008)

Forgot Passai


----------

